# Before and After Picture



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I posted a few pictures a while back of my goats eating a tree that we had put in their yard. This is the same tree after they had finished it. At the time they didn't have any browse so this was their treat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! how long did it take them to eat it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks very naked! Are they using it as a scratching post yet? Mine use the Christmas trees they get as scratchers once they have the neddles stripped...I end up with naked trees decorated with "cotton" balls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! They look like happy goaties


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Liz!

I heard pine can cause a doe to abort.... is that true?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had any issues yet Skyla..mine get Spruce and Scotch pine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks Liz..... Just didn't know if it was true or not.... was a bit nervous to give them any.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm, It took the goats approx. two weeks to clean it up. 4 adults and 6 kids. 

I have always fed my goats, kids, adults, preg. does, wethers, pine and spruce trees and never had a problem. This is something that they get all winter as a supplement and a treat. They enjoy the change from hay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! that is fast!

good to know! Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice job they did on the pine clean up. 

Skyla all of mine get pine. I know the grower and they use no pesticides or additives on the trees. There are a few kinds of pine. 

I have heard that ponderosa pine is no good for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Logan! We know people that have a tree farm so if they have any thing they want get rid of I'll let them know


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Logan! We know people that have a tree farm so if they have any thing they want get rid of I'll let them know


I would let them know for sure!!! Our friends cull trees each year for light and growth reasons. My goats LOVE them. Pine can be high in calcium so great for bred does IMO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

thats amazing! im a new urban homesteader milking nigerian dwarf goats. we had a neighbor that lost a peach tree to high winds, so the goats have been pleased to eat some peach tree leaves etc.


----------

